# Tecumseh snowblower



## matthewthrall (Jan 7, 2010)

Im on my 2nd OOOLD snowblower with 6hp Tecumseh engines. I threw a rod on the first after it overheated from 1hr of heavy use. The second does the same, but NOW I know to let the engine cool down instead of trying to compensate the governor by choking the engine.

Both run perfect for about an hour, until the governor takes over, by limiting fuel to a bare minimum. It continues to run if you choke the engine down to 3/4. 

Any clue as to why these do that? Or if theres anyway to overcome this? I dont want to destroy another engine.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't imagine why 2 engines would do the same thing after that length of time. Quite a coincidence! Have you ever tried loosening or removing the gas cap when it does it? Definitely sounds like fuel starvation.


----------



## hemmjo (Jan 8, 2010)

Are you sure your engine is not 2 cycle which needs gass/oil mix? and it runs for a bit before it siezes up?


----------



## matthewthrall (Jan 7, 2010)

The gas cap idea sounds sensible. The 2cycle idea would be feasible is there wasnt already 1qt of SAE30 in the crank case.

Heres a timeline of the first engine I blew: Installed brand new carb. Adjusted high and low air/fuel mixtures. Ran engine up to temp, then took outside into 1ft of snow to test out. Operated fine. Put on my Carhartts, Sorels, and polypropelene, and went outside to hack through 3ft snowdrifts. Runs perfect for an hour. Starts sputtering, so I set the choke down 1 click. This process repeats until I'm at full choke, and throttle plate is WIDE open. Suddenly I notice that oil os spewing out of the crankcase breather. 33 seconds later the engine seizes.

Perhaps it is a 2cycle engine, and Im just a moron.


----------



## ptmike (Sep 18, 2009)

first off these motors do not hold 32 oz of oil, if you are putting a quart of oil in it you are over filling it by about 10 oz which makes the oil airrate in the crankcase and starves the motor of lube. second, that motor on a snow thrower should have 5w30 oil in it. plain #30 oil is to heavy, and does not flow well at all to moving parts at very cold temps.this could explain your problems with 2 motors!!!!!!!!. these are good motors if taken care of. mike.


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't argue with that assessment. The "quart" might have been a mis-speak,though,only to say it was a 4 stroke. Another issue may have been "too lean" a fuel mixture. Fuel doesn't only burn,it helps keep an engine cool. To little fuel(you had to choke it to make it run),too hot.


----------



## matthewthrall (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you, gentlemen. I did take the time last night to re-open the tiny holes in the fuel cap to make sure its venting. I plan to adjust my carb settings today.


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

So, have you adjusted the carb setting now? Is everything ok now? 


Chevrolet SuperChargers


----------



## Yukkel (Jan 23, 2010)

*same problem*

i had a very similar prob. i adjusted the float level in the carb and that made it run a lot better. Not perfect but better


----------

